# Need a Clausing Colchester expert !



## mmcmdl (Mar 25, 2018)

I have a 5C collet nose piece and drawbar tube that came off a 11" lathe . Anyone know if this would fit a 12" Clausing off hand ? Looks to be a 2 degree taper per side and the draw tube is for a 1.375 spindle bore . I have someone who is interested if it would fit his 12" but I told him I wasn't sure either way .


----------



## mcostello (Mar 25, 2018)

FDK3CO is a Clausing Colchester repair and part seller. Google will find them. Bought parts from Him with no trouble.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 25, 2018)

Hey ! Thanks .


----------



## Cheeseking (Apr 28, 2018)

I have an 11" clausing ( see Avatar) and could use that nose pc if your interested in selling it.  send PM or email 
Maybe put up a photo and caliper some key dims on it like the large and small dia's.
I have one now that I picked up 2nd hand but not completely convinced its the exact one for my 11"  
Seats in the spindle pretty good but feels a hair loose radially.


----------

